# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  [RIP] Trifon Ivanov le "loup bulgare", la mort d'une "gueule" du football

## Escapetiger

_Nous avons appris samedi matin la disparition de Trifon Ivanov,  l'ge de 50 ans, des suites d'une crise cardiaque. Ivanov avait t une des grandes figures de l'quipe de Bulgarie qui avait atteint les demi-finales de la Coupe du monde 1994, aux Etats-Unis. Il avait notamment jou au Betis Sville et au Rapid de Vienne.

Si, pour vous, le football a commenc avec Lionel Messi et Cristiano Ronaldo, sans doute n'avez-vous jamais entendu parler de Trifon Ivanov. Mais si vous avez la (mal)chance d'tre assez vieux pour avoir connu les annes 90, il y a de bonnes chances pour que ce nom, et plus encore ce visage, ne vous soient pas inconnus et que, par consquent, cette nouvelle vous replonge dans un pass pas si lointain : Ivanov, 50 ans, est mort brutalement samedi, victime d'une crise cardiaque.
(...)_ 

Source : 
http://www.eurosport.fr/football/tri...76/story.shtml
Publi le 13/02/2016  12:31
Par Laurent Vergne


... et en cot, une couverture mmorable du magazine sofoot :



[Edit] reposes en paix guerrier :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaIFflGAXdk

----------

